# Let's see some hunting dogs!!!



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

OK hunting season is over and I'm missing it already so I'm starting this thread. Post up pictures of your hunting dogs doing their thing.

1st and 2nd pic are of Ryan Warhola's 18 month old "Rio" in action on the last day of duck season. This dog is something to see in action, marks and handles like he has been doing it for years.

3rd is "Shiner" trained by Brad Beaulieu at Saltgrass Retreivers. Shiner handled over 200 birds for me this season. I could not have had a better companion this season. This picture is from Christmas Day, just me and Shiner and a limit of Gadwalls

4th is "Emily" owned by Saltgrass Retreivers. Solid little girl that pretty much lived in this set of pit blinds. At least it seemed like she was there every time they were hunted. One look at this picture and you know the ducks are in trouble if she can reach them!


----------



## jeeptex (Jul 28, 2009)

*Jake*

My GSP pup Jake at 7 months. Cant wait til next year!!


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

My GSP Abbie.








Cody C


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)




----------



## willlof (Oct 15, 2005)

This is Tick


----------



## gspmike (Sep 14, 2005)

My GSP'S


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Thunder


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*Dogs*

1st Buster posing for pictures
2nd Crash on a slow goose hunt
3rd Crash after a great teal hunt
4th Crash getting it done
5th Crash and my son after a great morning hunt in the marsh


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*1st full year*

coopers first full season


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Cash.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Cocoa


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, those are some great pics of some great looking dogs. Makes me want another hunting dog so bad. Congrats to each of you, great dogs.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Rip-N-Lips - that last picture of your boy & dog in the front of the boat will be a family treasure forever. Make sure you preserve it. I love it.


----------



## hucklebarry (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Diesel57 (Jun 1, 2009)

My dog Annie


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Snack Hunters


----------



## gander (Aug 23, 2006)

Gauge








With a buddy and an afternoon. Shootwe had in Lubbock 








With a crane
























Gauge and Ellie


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Dukman said:


> Rip-N-Lips - that last picture of your boy & dog in the front of the boat will be a family treasure forever. Make sure you preserve it. I love it.
> 
> Thanks Dukman. I've got it blown up to a 12x14 canvas and hanging in my office here at work. I was digging for my phone with some quickness when I saw that shot before crash moved!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Boy & Sue & Boi*

* Sue, New Boi & Ole Boy .. *


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

Some good looking GSPs out there, thought I would throw mine into the mix


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

Rip-N-Lips said:


> 1st Buster posing for pictures
> 2nd Crash on a slow goose hunt
> 3rd Crash after a great teal hunt
> 4th Crash getting it done
> 5th Crash and my son after a great morning hunt in the marsh


RNL,
The last pic seriously needs to be on a postcard. Nothing like a little fella and his dog!!!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll play! Ace and some of his work over the past couple of deer seasons.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

One more. These aren't my dogs. They belong to a friend of mine but just couldn't resist posting one of the best deer dog pics I've ever seen!


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Cynoscion said:


> One more. These aren't my dogs. They belong to a friend of mine but just couldn't resist posting one of the best deer dog pics I've ever seen!


That's flat out awesome!


----------



## FishingFanatic96 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sandy


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Awesome thread, and wonderful pics!! Really enjoyed it!


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Cool ones of the deer dogs. Love that dbl. drop tine buck.


----------



## pokyswift2 (Nov 14, 2012)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/picture.php?albumid=3013&pictureid=24174
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/picture.php?albumid=3013&pictureid=23574
She's having pups in a few weeks


----------



## pokyswift2 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

My boy blew gettin it done.....


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Brad Beaulieu said:


> Cool ones of the deer dogs. Love that dbl. drop tine buck.


Hey Brad, Put that picture of Coot you gave Fletch on here it's great!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

*A few more*

1st is Shiner with a 3 man limit.
2nd is the old man "Zeke" with a bunch of birds from the last weekend. I was hanging them up for pictures and he saw me. When I finished he came over sat down and looked over at me wating for the picture. How could I not take it!
3rd is Rio and Puge with the same set of birds.
Last is a good dog "Decoy" that is in Heaven with her last bird, a drake mottle duck.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

My 2 year old Flat-coated Retriever "Beaux"

Limit of dove- Labor Day '12









Fetchin up


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's few more of Rio.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Here's from left to right Shiner, Boo, and Rio.








Rio and his momma


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

My hounds are confused. They dont know if they are duck dogs, quail dogs, pheasant dogs, or dove dogs. Then, do you point it or swim out and get it. Sure do love em!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Here is my work in progress!


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

OK, here's the Coot man waiting so patiently.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*a few of the old dog*

my old man. he is 15, made 1 hunt this year at a local pond just to get him out. looking at the old pictures kinda makes me sad


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

Gethookedadventures
We must be neighbors. Sometimes we park our boat on the little beach and walk to our place across maple street if we don't want to pull it out of the water.


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Duke


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Gracie Mae - 2nd year - Trained by Rody Best w/Best Retrievers.


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Max


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Another one


----------



## back77 (Jan 3, 2007)

My CBR Deke with his banded mallard.








Deke ready for some birds.


----------



## Hullabaloo93 (May 14, 2010)

My chessie after a hunt in North Texas. Brown dogs rule!


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

*Goose our Wirehaired Pointing Griffon*

At 4 months old she is pointing, holding the point and retrieving birds!


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

this is Drake, he will be 2 in September and this past season was his first hunting season.. he did great and is really shaping up to be an awesome hunting buddy. he has already stuck his head under the water for multiple wounded redheads, and one buffle head dove on him when it was too deep for him to touch, so instead of just putting his head in he dove after it! I wish I had it on video!








KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

5 year old partner "sarge"

He does everything I need him to do and more! 



Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*Pistol*

My lab pistol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Pepper, 1 year old


----------



## ColeW (May 22, 2012)




----------



## BigAL33 (Sep 11, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Here are some of Rooster 








Goose Hunt in El Campo








Geese in El Campo


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Daughter throwing some bumpers!!!!


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Good looking chocolate!


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Heres my new pup worn out

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*update on mine*

for those who saw the thread about Cooper being shot back in February I am very glad to report he is doing well.

still a limp to it, but its getting stronger each day and the range of movement is back close to normal.

been getting in short sessions of work when he is feeling good. I don't know who has missed it more


----------



## JonWayne (Jan 7, 2011)

"Boi"


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

*"Dyna" AKA DYNAMITE my Little black female*

What she lacks in size she makes up in heart and strait GO!

Few pictures from last season. Her first goose, Opening day at the coast, Sleeping under the center console, Solo Mallard limit, and last day of the season Widgeon Shoot!

She just turned 3 and I plan on breeding her next year. Been working with her getting ready for Dove season.

Wont be long!


----------



## Dino (Jan 10, 2008)

Miss Topper


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Awesome pictures. rs


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

New pup


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Man these are awesome pics guys. I've always wanted a hunting dog for dove season. But I just had a son and thought "hmmmm, I'm already paying for his food and diapers, might as well put him to use in a few years"


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

My yellow lab 2 1/2 years old she was free and she is awesome she got a little bloody on an awesome redhead and pintail hunt in poc


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

She is pretty photogenic


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Quackinstackin said:


> She is pretty photogenic


Gorgeous pup! Do you feed her fish oil pills? Her coat looks pretty healthy. I used to feed my yellow lab fish oil and raw eggs with every meal helps with the coat

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Here is my oldest and 1 year pup not quite huntin dogs but my oldest chased bears and coyotes away when I was stationed in colorado lol my youngest white/yellow lab blue eyes is due to mom being charcoal lab she is prissy. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is my Brittany on his first trip to the lease and then going to the vet


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

fishNwithfish said:


> Gorgeous pup! Do you feed her fish oil pills? Her coat looks pretty healthy. I used to feed my yellow lab fish oil and raw eggs with every meal helps with the coat
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I don't we've out fish oils in her food somewhat but I've just really lucked out with her she's been an all around great dog especially being free


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

He doesn't even know what a hunting dog is, so here is a pic of him with a pancake on his head.


----------



## rapnrod (Jul 24, 2008)

3CK said:


> Cash.


 Nice Picture!!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I present to you CHETA'S BARON VON STEUBEN RINGO:

He's a quail hunting machine!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Duke is going to need a little time before he's ready for the big time but he's catching on really fast.

TH


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

My girl Tip in Center City, TX


----------



## CatchinLimits (Jul 5, 2012)

Stephens He's A Keeper
"Keeper" - College Station, TX

This doggy will HUNT!
Owned and trained by yours truly


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

The best lookin vizsla there is, and his weim sis


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

My soon to be hunters, blue lacy's.


----------



## Dino (Jan 10, 2008)

Miss Toppers new ride to the marsh


----------



## pokyswift2 (Nov 14, 2012)

*when they were pups*


----------



## BirdDoggin84 (May 20, 2013)

Boudreaux: GSP mixed with LAB. Almost 9 months old. He is ready!![/attach]


----------



## chads7376 (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

My lab pit Beaux. 5 months old here. Retrieves birds pretty good now.


----------



## mdecatur87 (Sep 11, 2010)

Halle, 
In training!


----------



## Capt. Doug Russell (Aug 24, 2010)

My girl Lizzie (2yro). 2nd and 3rd photo shot by Steve Lightfoot (TSJ Mag).


----------



## TPD (Jun 11, 2004)

*Laney - Wirehaired Viszla*

Nothing current but this is from a couple of months to 4 years old.


----------

